# 12in Lowrance HDS or Simrad NSS



## michael.h

Anyone running a 12" Lowrance HDS Live or Simrad NSS Evo on their skiff? Looking at these units to run FMT on my CC waterman. Heard 12" for FMT is a game changer, but wondering if maybe it's a little too big. If anyone has pictures of one on their setup that would be awesome to look at too


----------



## DBStoots

I have a 9" NSS EVO 3. The 12" is really nice. I think it's about $2500 right now.


----------



## Jumbo Jet

Running a 9” NSS Evo3 as well and love it. Glenn from FMT does recommend the 12”, however, I only had enough room to flush mount a 9”. That being said, the NSS9 is great upgrade from my previous GO7. FMT looks amazing on it. The NSS12 would be really nice if you have the room.


----------



## stussing

I am running a 12" NSS. the screen imagery was better than the HDS. I took my FMT chip to West Marine and put in all of the units to see how things looked. At my age, I needed the 12" over the 9". It was worth the price bump to the NSS so I only had to buy once. I have it mounted on a Balzout mount. I can swivel the unit to face the bow as seen in photo. I absolutely prefer the mount over flush mount.


----------



## michael.h

Just looked at the units at West marine today. 12” looks like it may be too big. Even mounted above the console I feel like it would interfere with the passenger sitting in front. 9” evo3 is looking like the ticket.


----------



## stussing

Here are the pictures that I was trying to find. Go with what works for you and your boat.


----------



## BobGee

michael.h said:


> Just looked at the units at West marine today. 12” looks like it may be too big. Even mounted above the console I feel like it would interfere with the passenger sitting in front. 9” evo3 is looking like the ticket.


I’m running a 12” HDS Carbon on my 18 foot Cayo and I’m very happy with it. I have both FL and LA Marine Tracks and I’m completely satisfied with the performance. I’m also using the Balzout mount. That makes positioning the unit so that I can see it with bifocals easy.


----------



## Egrets Landing

michael.h said:


> Anyone running a 12" Lowrance HDS Live or Simrad NSS Evo on their skiff? Looking at these units to run FMT on my CC waterman. Heard 12" for FMT is a game changer, but wondering if maybe it's a little too big. If anyone has pictures of one on their setup that would be awesome to look at too


It is not too big. Plenty of people running 12s on smaller boats than yours with no issues. Watch the recommended units video.


----------



## BobGee

BobGee said:


> I’m running a 12” HDS Carbon on my 18 foot Cayo and I’m very happy with it. I have both FL and LA Marine Tracks and I’m completely satisfied with the performance. I’m also using the Balzout mount. That makes positioning the unit so that I can see it with bifocals easy.


Note FMT on the screen. I think that if you’re relying on FMT for shallow water navigation bigger is better.


----------



## stussing

BobGee said:


> Note FMT on the screen. I think that if you’re relying on FMT for shallow water navigation bigger is better.


Nice set up. Clean set up on the mount.


----------



## Egrets Landing

BobGee said:


> Note FMT on the screen. I think that if you’re relying on FMT for shallow water navigation bigger is better.


That looks like a great set up.


----------



## georgiadrifter

stussing said:


> Here are the pictures that I was trying to find. Go with what works for you and your boat.]


Turn that sucker horizontal and get under it when it rains.


----------



## BobGee

georgiadrifter said:


> Turn that sucker horizontal and get under it when it rains.


Great idea! I hadn’t thought of that. But I can tell you it also is great for finding my way out of the marsh.


----------



## jay.bush1434

Both are great units. I've used both and would give the nod to the Simrad NSS because the knob and button control are super fast and easy to use especially while running.


----------



## BobGee

jay.bush1434 said:


> Both are great units. I've used both and would give the nod to the Simrad NSS because the knob and button control are super fast and easy to use especially while running.


I often wish I had the Simrad for that reason but i had a choice of 9” Simrad or 12” lowrance for same price.


----------

